# Dual rate for steering



## Dave Mac (Sep 29, 2005)

Can someone explain to me what the Dual rate does compared to the epa, for steering. 

Thanks
Dave mac


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Dual rate adjusts the amount of steering _both _left and right. EPA (End Point Adjustment) adjusts the amount for _each _direction. I get the same amount by adjusting EPA first, by doing small circles clockwise and counter-clockwise on the straight away of a carpet track. Get an equal amount in both direction. Then I adjust how how much steering I want for the track with the dual rate. When I go to a track with tighter turns I just turn the dual rate up, and visa versa for wider turns.

You may have to turn the wheel on your radio to the left or right to adjust whichever direction EPA you want.


----------



## Dave Mac (Sep 29, 2005)

That makes sence. so basicly, epa adjust each individually, while dual does the same exact adjustment , only to both at one time.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Yep, exactly.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

If your radio has both, leave EPA on 100% and just adjust the dual rate. If you got the 3PK, once dual rate is set, fine tune it with the Steering turn and return rates.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Biggest difference is that dual rate is easily adjusted while driving by a button or wheel. Epa is radio setup, not easily adjusted while driving.


----------



## cpittmx (Oct 7, 2005)

you should always set EPA first! this should be done before you ever drive the car. you set the EPA so that the servo is getting max throw before it hits a mechanical stop. if you dont set the epa you can trash servos by having them strain against a mechanical stop...

once you have epa's set then use dual rates to get the desired amount of steering from one track to the next.


----------

